# Will the Roamio remote control a Sonos playbar



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

Current set up is Sony KDL50W800B, Tivo Roamio and Polk soundbar and wireless sub. Polk is OK but not too good on dialogue. I would like to replace it with the Sonos playbar.

My wife is technologically challenged but has a very high comfort level with the Tivo remote. So if any of you have the Sonos and a Roamio and can verify that the Roamio remote will control the volume and mute on the Sonos playbar I would really appreciate it.

TIA,

JHawk


----------



## KTOA (Nov 25, 2006)

I use a Slide Pro. I 'taught' the remote my Sonos playbar volume/mute commands. No issues for me.

And the Sonos is awesome BTW.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Other sonos users , if your playbar is hooked to the tivo optical how do you get the sonos to go into sleep mode?
I have been switching it from tv to music then hoping no music means it will sleep but im not sure thats the case.

BTW this thing is awesome when paired with the tivo.


----------



## jackie4x (Apr 22, 2015)

Press Tivo button & C and hold until flashes red three times. Then in sonos application on computer, open preferences-tv-remote setup and follow prompts. If its not recognizing the remote when you're asked to press volume up three times, try holding Tivo & C again until flashes red. Then proceed with sonos prompts. When it asked me to then press mute three times, it muted sound on the third press & it worked successfully.


----------

